

Alexei Navalny, Russian Opposition Leader, Finds Bug In His Office - maartenscholl
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/06/alexei-navalny-bugged_n_1747364.html

======
maartenscholl
Here is another image not shown in the article:
<http://instagram.com/p/N-9yeZoC7_/>

